# Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!



## Jaschi (31. Juli 2007)

ein herzliches hallo an alle.

ich bin jetzt seit einer woche besitzer einer gartenpfütze  (fertigteich 250l)
und hoffe das ich mir in diesem forum viele tips aneignen kann
wie man einen tollen teich mit allem drum und drann (technik, pflanzen, tiere etc.) auch für lange haben kann.
der teich war eigentlich garnicht geplant sondern nur ein bachlauf, aber irgendwo muss das wasser ja reinlaufen, also ein teich (sieht besser aus als einfach im eimer verschwinden zu lassen).
bis jetzt habe ich auch keine probleme mit dem dem teich....
sind einige pflanzen drinn, randpflanzen, eine mini seerose, zwei unterwasserpflanzen und eine etwas größere fürs flachwasser (wobei bei einer tiefe von 65 cm wohl schon fast alles flachwasser ist  )
nicht schümpfen aber die pflanzen sind alle mit teicherde drinn, sind alle mit flies eingepackt und mit gewaschenem quarzkies abgedeckt.
ebenfalls ist ein kleiner (500l )springbrunnen drinnen, was garnicht so einfach war diesen wegen der seerose zu platzieren damit die nicht andauernd das wasser abbekommt. eine bachlaufpumpe mit eingebauten 3 kammer filter mit 2500 l (für den teich wohl überdimensoniert, für den bachlauf gerade ok).
irgendwann sollen evtl. auch noch zwei kleine goldis rein, am liebsten 2 männlein oder weiblein, will ja keine ausartende geburtenrate drinn haben, ist ja kein zuchkarpfenteich 
vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee welche man da am besten nehmen kann.


so dann soll es das erstmal bezüglich meiner vorstellung gewesen sein.
ein bild wir in den nächsten tagen auch folgen.....

bevor jemand was schreibt... die fischis sollen im winter entweder in ein aquarium oder beim nachbarn in den teich (der ist groß genug zum überwintern)
die große pflanze soll als schattenspender dienen, da der teich in der sonne steht....
aber alle pflanzen können das ab, extra nach geschaut.

lg aus hamburg

jaschi


----------



## zoe (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Jaschi 
Willkommen im Forum  
Also Tipps und Anregungen für deinen Teich und alles drum herum findest du hier reichlich. 

Könntest du uns vielleicht auch Bilder deiner Wasserwelt zeigen? Das klingt ja schon interessant.  
Also nicht das ich jetzt neugierig bin.... :__ nase: 
---edit: wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil ... Bilder folgen ja noch ---

Nur das mit den Goldfischis würd ich an deiner Stelle nochmal überdenken, 250l sind doch etwas eng. (Nich bös sein, ich meins nur gut) 
Allerdings habe ich auch schon gesehen das in Kleinteichen Gubbys im Sommer gehalten werden und wenn du für den Winter eine Aquarium hast wär das vielleicht was?

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Dodi (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Jaschi!

Von mir noch: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Mit den Fischen würde ich mir auch noch überlegen - es findet sich auch so genug Leben im Teich an, wirst es sehen! Außerdem ist ein Teich ohne Fische wesentlich unkomplizierter. Willst Du wirklich jedes Jahr die Fische umsetzen in Nachbars Teich und wieder zurück? 

Na, auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich!

Einen lieben Gruß aus Hamburg in die Nachbarschaft,
Dodi


----------



## Jaschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

hier jetzt die angekündigten bilder von der "pfütze"  
fertigstellung liegt zwar erst bei ca. 75 % aber man kan schon was erkennen und der rest sind nur details die noch kommen....(beleuchtung, bachlauf besser etc.)

 

 

 

 


LG aus Hamburg

Jaschi


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Jaschi,

also eigentlich, aber nur eigentlich  gehört das Wasser in so einem Fertigteich noch ein paar Zentimeter höher. Dann müßtest Du allerdings auch die Steinfolie entfernen, denn dahinter verschwindet garantiert Wasser durch den Kapillareffekt.
Die Innenwülste sind normal unter Wasser... und die Pflanzzone dahinter gehört mit passenden Pflanzen "vollgestopft". 
M.M.n. wirst Du nur so dauerhaft Freude an dem Teichlein haben.

Fische würde ich dort nicht einsetzen - der Teich ist zu klein und damit zu instabil.... außerdem wollen die sich gern bewegen und vermehren.


----------



## John McClane (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Ich kann mich Annett nur anschließen: Bitte keine Fische einsetzten. Dazu sind diese kleinen Becken überhaupt nicht geeignet!!!! Aber wenn ich mir so den Platz bei dir anschaue, ist da auf jeden Fall noch ordentlich Luft für eine eventuelle, spätere Vergrößerung mit Teichfolie.

Zu den Bildern ich muss sagen, dass mir die gesamte Anlage (Teich, Bachlauf, Drumherum) sehr gut gefällt!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

hallo jaschi

hast du hübsch gemacht und schließe mich denn auch annett an.

aber irgendwie..da du ja hier gelandet bist...
ich wette mal um ein saftiges steak , daß dein teich bald andere ausmaße annehmen wird 

zumal ich sehe,-da ist noch richtig viel platz bei dir 

grüsse
ulla


----------



## Jaschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

schön das es euch gefällt  
das mit dem platz ist so ne sache...
die idee nächstes jahr einen größeren teich (750l!) da hin zu setzen habe ich zwar auch aber ich muß dieses erst bei meiner regierung durch bekommen :beeten:  :beeten:  
weil wenn ich den teich vergrößer ja weniger von der "steinfläche" übrigbleibt und eigentlich ist es ja das gewesen was angestrebt wurde, der teich ist nur eine lösung wo der wasserlauf reinplätschert.
zum thema fische..... also ich kann es ja verstehen das man da nicht so viel reinsetzen sollte aber so 2 / 3 kleine?
ich habe mal gelesen das ein fisch pro 10 cm ca 50 liter wasser brauch...
somit könnte man theretisch 5 stück reinsetzen....
naja das ist aber ein anderes thema....
vielleicht ja dann nächstes jahr.

LG aus Hamburg

Jaschi


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

 zeige deiner *regierung* mal die teiche der leute hier im forum...so nebenbei sozusagen....
hab ich auch  so ab und an gemacht....

und stell dir vor,-nach ein paar wochen hab ich dann so nach und nach  mit meinem ersten plan rausgerückt..
der dann flächen-und tiefenmäßig wuchs und wuchs..
die wahren ausmaße habe ich erst dem baggerfahrer dann gegeben,wobei das ETWAS spät war , denn dann wurde doch wieder (leider) etwas reduziert.
GRMPF* 
naja, ist schon ok jetzt so für mich 

ich bin gespannt , wie es denn so bei dir wird mit der zeit...  

auch schönen gruß an deine regierung 

ulla


----------



## zoe (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Jaschi.... 
Ich hab da mal so ne spontane Idee gehabt... größer geht natürlich auch, also Rasenmähen muss ja nich unbedingt sein.  

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Na das sieht doch Leckerschmecker aus Zoe,

So allmählich kommst du doch bestimmt auf den Geschmack, oder Jaschi ...


----------



## HSKRalf (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo. Ich ibn neu hier und bin irendwie bei Deinem Beitra elandet. Echt niedlich der kleine Teich. diene Pläne für den rößren würden sich sicher super verwirklichlen lassen. Ich bin auch earde dabei einenneuen Teich in meinem neuen arten anzuleen. ut etwas rößer ist er schon (Folienteich 5x3,5m).
Aber eienlich wollte ich was zu den Fischen saen. Sicherlich ist es nicht perfekt in so ein kleines Becken Fische einzusetzen. Aber was sich sehr ut macht sind ein paar __ Moderlieschen. Das sind seh kleine Fische und machen sich auch in kleinen Becken sehr ut. Was man nur beachten sollte, dass diese Muschlen dazu bekommen. Mit diesen leben sie nämlich in Symbiose. Der positive Nebeneffekt ist antürlich auch noch das __ Muscheln so einen kleinen Teich supersauber halten, so dass du fast auf einen Filter verzichten könntest. Allerdins aufpassen, dass sie sich nitcht zu stark vermehren.
viel Spaß noch


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Ralf,

1. Deine Tastatur ist kaputt - Du hast kein "G".

2. Die Fische, die mit __ Muscheln in Symbiose leben, heißen Bitterlinge.

3. Muscheln sind in einem solchen Miniteich zum Verhungern verurteilt.

Liebe Grüße
Blumenelse


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neubesitzer einer Gartenpfütze!*

Hallo Ralf,

*erstmal herzlich willkommen im Club.*

Kurze Kritik:
Beim nächsten Post lies dir doch bitte den geschriebenen Text nochmal durch, das oben grenzt schon ein klein wenig an Augen- und Gehirnfolter.  
Ein bisschen mehr Mühe dürfen wir schon verlangen wenn dir geholfen werden soll.  

Ansonsten kann ich Blumenelse nur zustimmen!


----------

